# Is Josh a fraud?



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Straight from Talkhard's favorite sports source:

http://nationofislamsportsblog.blogspot.com/search/label/NBA


----------



## ASDQWE (May 31, 2007)

That article reeks of bias


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Nation of Islam Sportsblog biased towards a white guys from Duke?

No way man, no way.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Lol, this blog is pathetic. Pretty easy to criticize and have an opinion after the fact. Sad.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I looked at the source and didn't even read their garbage.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Damn... that is some scary stuff.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

It was written by one of Hezbollah's most respected members.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Stephen A Smith's blog?


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

> Pushing McRoberts on us is proof of the reach of the boney, dusty hand of the devil. The crypt keeper of evil that bastes himself in the horrific emanations of Dukedom. That creature which roams the earth stealing the souls and potential of high school players blinded by his human form, only to be used up and discarded by the hidden demon.


:lol: This guy's good:lol:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

finally someone with insight into all that is wrong in the world... Duke. As someone who grew up in the heart of the ACC (rooting for Wake), I can attest to the consistent presense of the boney/dusty hand of the devil in Durham... heck he's their mascot! 

The coach KKK line was my favorite. 

STOMP


----------



## trey_4444 (Jul 12, 2007)

c_note said:


> Lol, this blog is pathetic. Pretty easy to criticize and have an opinion after the fact. Sad.


Actually, they called it awhile ago...

http://nationofislamsportsblog.blogspot.com/2007/03/josh-mcroberts-time-is-right-for-white.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> It was written by one of Hezbollah's most respected members.


Someone respects Hezbollah?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

> Nation Of Islam Sportsblog


What say the Wiccans on this matter?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

papag said:


> What say the Wiccans on this matter?


:laugh:


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

STOMP said:


> finally someone with insight into all that is wrong in the world... Duke. As someone who grew up in the heart of the ACC (rooting for Wake), I can attest to the consistent presense of the boney/dusty hand of the devil in Durham... heck he's their mascot!
> 
> The coach KKK line was my favorite.
> 
> STOMP


I always root for the ACC unless it's Duke.

Go Terps!


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

> It started with that first group of goblins he lead to the final four in the mid-80's. The NBA was fooled into taking Mark Alarie in the first round. Then Danny Ferry. Bobby Hurley. The androgynous Christian Laetnner. JJ Redick. All first rounders.


I found one paragraph I can agree with.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

2k said:


> I found one paragraph I can agree with.


He forgot Dunleavy Jr


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Adam Morrison.

'Stache of the Devil.

PBF


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Is there an easier target for criticism than white American college basketball players?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

A lot of people don't seem to get that this is satire.

But his premise about McRoberts is accurate.

1) Duke is evil.

2) McRoberts didn't have 1st round talent.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll bet half of the Duke student body couldn't even write a 9-paragraph story about Josh McRoberts- only a hardcore Duke hater could do it. and by "hardcore Duke hater" I mean drunk crosseyed inbred. And by "Duke student body," I meant drunk crosseyed inbreds.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

blakejacked said:


> I'll bet half of the Duke student body couldn't even write a 9-paragraph story about Josh McRoberts- only a hardcore Duke hater could do it. and by "hardcore Duke hater" I mean drunk crosseyed inbred. And by "Duke student body," I meant drunk crosseyed inbreds.


What is Duke in Clackamas County?:biggrin:


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Quite Frankly said:


> Someone respects Hezbollah?


Am I the only one? Cat Stevens is the ****!


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Fork said:


> A lot of people don't seem to get that this is satire.
> 
> But his premise about McRoberts is accurate.
> 
> ...


I disagree. I think McRoberts will have a nice NBA career somewhere, if not in Portland. There's no way a big man with his passing skills and soft jumper cannot fill a niche somewhere. Let's not forget he's fairly athletic too; he participated in the Mc'D's dunk contest. I don't understand why he wasn't drafted in the 20's somewhere of the 1st. I guess the draft was just that deep. He's definitely 1st round talent though.

Bottom line, he's not gonna be a star, but a great back-up and role player. He's not a great individual player, but a great team player. Maybe teams couldn't properly evaluate the intangibles with individual workouts. I don't know.


----------



## hollaback33 (Jun 30, 2007)

man is the duke hate everywhere.

duke class of 09 here

and come on inbreds? lol. there are very few people here from west va 

anyways, this guy obviously just hates duke and coach k. id say this article is more of an ode to hating coach k and josh just happens to fit part of the why i hate coach k/duke.

josh will do fine in the nba. just as long as he isnt the main option. he just got so much flack last year bc he couldnt be the scorer that duke needed him to be. he's a stat stuffer but we needed a dominant post player and scorer... and thats just not his style of play. hopefully portland suits him better.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow these towel heads hate america and white ppl


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Entity said:


> He forgot Dunleavy Jr


I always liked Dunleavy's game I just wish he would bring it harder.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

The only similarity between all those players besides attending Duke......................they are all crackas aka whiteboys! It looks like if you are white and went to Duke...........you suck! I haven't seen enough of him play to have an opinion. Who was the last 2nd round Duke guy who everyone thought would go higher? Boozer? We'll see.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Fork said:


> A lot of people don't seem to get that this is satire.
> 
> But his premise about McRoberts is accurate.
> 
> ...


While Duke is indeed inherently evil, I do find it an abnormality for a 2nd round pick that the Blazers would give him a 2-year guaranteed contract.

I think he has first round talent.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, there is a lot of idiot GM's in the league. McRoberts was definitely a first round talent.

Like look at it, Bulls got Aaron Gray at 49. He is looking like he will be a very good center for a long time. They got Chris Duhon in the 2nd round a few years ago. Mario Austin as well, while Austin hasn't come over from Europe yet, he is currently the best post player over there. 

The same teams will continue to reap up first round talent in the 2nd round because of the idiot gm's on other teams.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

BenDavis503 said:


> Wow *these towel heads* hate america and white ppl


Gosh, I wonder why? :thinking2:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

> Yeah, there is a lot of idiot GM's in the league. McRoberts was definitely a first round talent.
> 
> Like look at it, Bulls got Aaron Gray at 49. He is looking like he will be a very good center for a long time. They got Chris Duhon in the 2nd round a few years ago. Mario Austin as well, while Austin hasn't come over from Europe yet, he is currently the best post player over there.
> 
> The same teams will continue to reap up first round talent in the 2nd round because of the idiot gm's on other teams.


Totally agree. I have always hated on Gray, but at #49 he is going to be a real steal. JamesOn is also a Pargo type talent, which is not bad in the second round. Chicago, San Antonio and now hopefully Portland all have great 2nd round track records.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

The devil is behind all those 30 wins seasons thats for sure...he put a spell on those white guys that
beat a superior las Vegas and Fave Five Michigan team. Duke is where all the evil White American basketball players go so they can get drafted in the first round or get some minutes. I rememeber they used to go to Kentucky and Indiana until they went black so now they have no where else to go but play for coach K. 

But seriously, Josh will be starter in the NBA...He looked pretty good in the summer league and was the best passing big man in the draft and in the summer league...He had a few dunks that could have been in a dunking contest. He should have been a first rounder no doubt, his passing alone is first round..His passing alone will get him some minutes and a few easy shots for the Blazers.

Poor Josh he gets robbed out of the first round and now he is the poster evil child for the Nation Of Islam..I guess they can't no longer pick on the lacrosse Duke team duke. 

As for Michael "Dog Killer" Vick, he seems to get in trouble every year and talks his way out of it. This time he messed with the animal rights Terrorists group PETA, not a good thing as that group has a global reach with no where to hide.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Like look at it, Bulls got Aaron Gray at 49. He is looking like he will be a very good center for a long time.


Really? He always looked like a stiff to me. Is he tearin it up in summer league or something?


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Whether I like it or not I have to accept McBob now because he plays on an NBA team that I care about. That doesn't change the fact that I think he could have used another year in the ACC before coming out.

Of course, I like the Bulls and have had to accept Chris Duhon too (and even I think he has a little bit more talent than McBob). I had to accept Shane Battier -- and Coach K to some extent -- when they became involved with Team USA.

After a certain number of years where a guy went to college eventually doesn't matter to me.


----------

